# Wurfgewicht Spinnrute Hecht Empfehlung



## Steppken (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Vorweg möchte ich euch ernsthaft danken. Die Ratschläge, Hilfestellungen und Informationen die man hier bekommt vervielfachen den Angelspaß, besonders, wenn man sich nicht allzu gut auskennt! Auch die letzte Rutenempfehlung ist/war sehr passend. Hier möchte ich anknüpfen:
Habe eine Lexa Spin (2,7m; 15-50g WG) für das "Allround-Spinnfischen" bis 30-35g maximal (Köder).

Nun suche ich etwas Schwereres für Hecht mit 2,4m (häufig vom Boot aus, seltener vom Ufer) für größere Gufis; Riesentwister, Swimbait und Jerks.
Es soll ab 30-40g weitergehen. Primär will ich 50-60g (max 70g) Köder fischen. Ich rechne so (unabhängig von allen Eigenschaften einer Rute): (WGmax+WGmin)/2=WGmittel     WGmittel-15%=WGoptimal   also zB   92+38/2=65       65-15%=55g optimales WG.

Machen diese Dimensionen des (angepeilten) WG`s Sinn? 
Zielt die Rechnung in die richtige Richtung?
Macht meine Spannweite des angepeilten WG's Sinn?
Könnt ihr eine der folgenden Ruten empfehlen/nicht empfehlen für meine Angelei?

Folgende Ruten hab ich vor Augen:

Daiwa Tatula Spin240cm28 - 84gSportex Black Pearl GT3240cm33 - 93gSportex Hydra Speed240cm38 - 92gShimano Technium AX      F84XH254cm28 - 84gBalzer Shirasu IM-12 Staff Pike235cm28 - 76gDaiwa R'Nessa Spin240cm40 - 90g-​-​-​Daiwa Caldia Lure Spin240cm30 - 70gDaiwa Ballistic Spin240cm30 - 70g---

Der Angelladen um die Ecke, wo ich wegen COVID19, zur Unterstützung einen überteuerten Kescher gekauft habe, empfiehlt nur das, was im überschaubaren Laden ist. Deshalb fahre ich etwas weiter, habe aber gerne vorher eure Gedanken dazu gewusst.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Naish82 (18. Mai 2020)

„Riesentwister“, viele swimbaits und „größere“Gufis (25+?) mit entsprechendem Blei knacken locker die 70gr.
Ich würde dir pauschal, ohne weitere Infos zu deinen Ködern zu haben zu einer 100gr Bzw eher 120gr-150gr Rute raten.
Da hast du auch genügend kraftreserven um mal voll durchzuziehen.
Ich werfe einfach mal den Zeck Big Stick in den Raum, oder die Savage Gear XLNT3

ich selber fische die XLNT3 in 100gr mit BC und darüberhinaus die Zeck Final Boss.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Steppken (18. Mai 2020)

Gut "Riesentwister" war echt übertrieben  - eher größere Doppelschwanz-Twister und Gufis nicht über 20 cm (+Kopf 60g maxi), sowie Swimbaits+Jerks mit weniger Gewicht.

BC ist eigentlich auch eine gute Idee!
Danke dir!

Würde halt noch gern "etwas" aus dem leichteren (unter 50g)  Ködergewicht-Segment mitnehmen, deshalb die Spannweiten.
Die Savage Gear XLNT3 bis 100g geht ja in Richtung Hydra Speed (38-92g), richtig?
Oder zB. Lexa Spin 2,4m mit 50-100g


----------



## Naish82 (18. Mai 2020)

Ich kenne die hydra nicht, aber mit der XLNT3 kann man auf jeden Fall auch noch ~30gr Köder werfen, wenn auch nicht optimal. Mache ich auch manchmal, weil ich keinen Bock hab jedesmal 5-6 Ruten mit auf‘s Boot zu nehmen...


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (19. Mai 2020)

Die Ballistic X Spin in 240 30-70wg beliebäugel ich auch gerade,
fürs Hechtangeln im Fluss ( Lippe) mit nen 30-40g Köder incl Jig.
Gepaart mit ner Daiwa Lexa 2500 Rolle, wobei mir die Rolle dafür Relative zu klein vorkommt.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe die Zeck Big Stick auch. Die ist eine sehr geile Rute, aber knüppelhart und mit bis zu 150 Wg auch recht deftig. Alternativ möchte ich dir die Savage Gesr MPP2 ans Herz legen. Die ist immer noch recht straff, aber nicht so heftig wie die Big Stick. Wenn dich ein recht einfaches Gesign nicht stört, wäre die für mich, bei deinen Anforderungen mein Favorit.


----------



## Steppken (19. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen  

Die Optik spielt bei mir eine stark untergeordnete Rolle. Mir geht es rein darum, ob mein Ziel erfüllt wird und ob die Ruteneigenschaften passen. 

Dh. Gerne noch einen 40g... 35g Köder rekativ gut werfen können (muss wirklich nicht Rekordweite sein) und im Kern 50 bis 60g (max 70g - schwerer werde ich absolut nicht angeln).


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2020)

*Gamakatsu - Akilas Spinnruten 80 XXXH Wild Monster Special - 2,40 m 50-100gr* 
oder
einer Nummer darunter (bis 80gr)


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2020)

machst nichts falsch damit und vom Boot genau das richtige


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2020)

RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Gepaart mit ner Daiwa Lexa 2500 Rolle, wobei mir die Rolle dafür Relative zu klein vorkommt.


Mir auch. Auf Dauer ist wahrscheinlich eine Nummer größer die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2020)

.. und ich nehme auch keine 2500 oder 3000 Rolle an die WGgewaltige Rute


----------



## Steppken (19. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mit einer stradic ci4+ 4000 geplant


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2020)

Ja, die ci4+ ist ganz gut, ich nehme vom Boot inzwischen stabil robustes; nimmt die schwere Akilas und schraube dir eine Penn Slammer 360 ran mit einer PE 2 geflochtenen. Die Rolle balanziert dir auch die Rute aus, mir ist im Boot eine leichte Rolle, die Kopflastigkeit bei der Rute zuläßt, unangenehm  Bedenke auch, du willst ja schwere Köder werfen ..c.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Ich hab mit einer stradic ci4+ 4000 geplant



Ich meine, dass ist ja eigentlich kein schweres Spinnfischen, was du da vor hast, aber immerhin mittelschwer.
Und dann einen Shimano Plastikbomber, mit einer recht hohen Übersetzung dafür aus zu wählen, würde mir nicht einfallen?
Allerdings, wenn genug Geld vorhanden ist, sich dann jede Saison eine neue Rolle zu leisten, weil die Teile überfordert und platt gefischt sind, geht natürlich auch.
Wenn du doch eine Weile Spass mit einer solchen Rolle haben magst, dann besser jegliches Jiggen unterlassen und schön vorsichtig beim Hängerlösen!
Auf Hecht reicht es ohnehin, die Köder durch zu leiern.
Besser noch gleich eine vernünftige robuste Rolle kaufen, die auch zur Angelmethode passt!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (19. Mai 2020)

Auf jeden Fall eine 100gr Rute. Darunter würde ich bei Ködern ab 50-70gr nicht gehen.
Eine Rute von Savagear wäre auch hier meine Wahl.


----------



## Doanafischer (19. Mai 2020)

Also von den von dir aufgelisteten Ruten kenne ich nur die Hydra, welche ich bis vor kurzem besaß. Die ist vom Blank für dein Vorhaben ziemlich perfekt. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist lediglich der vordere Teil des Griffes. Vor einem eventuellen Kauf unbedingt in die Hand nehmen! Gut in der Klasse sind auch Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II  lure 40-80g(Auslaufmodell und nur noch selten zu bekommen), die Zeck Pro Pike oder die Custom Predator von Savage Gear. Die kosten allesamt gut über hundert €uro, aber die Performance ist gegenüber der unter hundert Euro-Klasse sehr viel besser.
Zur Rolle: wie schon einige Vorschreiber rate ich für dein Vorhaben dringend von den Plastikrollen ab.
Preis-Leistungsmäßig geht meiner Meinung nach derzeit nix über die BG Serie von Daiwa. Größe 3000 wär wohl die Wahl.


----------



## Angler2097 (19. Mai 2020)

Würde auch eine 3000er BG empfehlen. Macht sich gut!


----------



## Steppken (19. Mai 2020)

Das mit der Rolle werde ich beherzigen. Die daiwa bg magsealed 3000 hört sich echt gut an. Robuste 315g. Passt! 

Ich habe ja schon eine Lexa-Rute (15-55g; 2,7m). Wirft sehr freudig und ist etwas weicher. 
ich denke dass die 2,4m mit 50-100g optimal für die 60g ist und bestimmt auch ab/noch 30-40g vernünftig wirft.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2020)

Klar! Passt!


----------



## Steppken (19. Mai 2020)

Super! 
Ich glaube das ist eine gute Richtung und Vorauswahl an Rolle und Rute. Damit kann ich was anfangen und im Laden dann entscheiden. 

Danke euch vielmals Männer!!! 
Grüße aus Kiel 

PS: Wenn jemand eine Angeltour in Schleswig-Holstein starten will - gerne melden!


----------



## Angler2097 (19. Mai 2020)

Paar Angaben zu den Gewässern und Ködern wären gut. Was denn genau für gummis mit welchen Köpfen? Wo angelst du?
Die LexaAX- 100gr ist gut, habe ich auch, ich werfe bis 80 Gramm damit. Die BG würde ich ohne MAGSEALED nehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> ich denke dass die 2,4m mit 50-100g optimal für die 60g ist und bestimmt auch ab/noch 30-40g vernünftig wirft.





Steppken schrieb:


> Die daiwa bg magsealed 3000 hört sich echt gut an. Robuste 315g. Passt!



So dürfte das eine ausgewogene Kombo ergeben.
Viel Spaß damit und ein paar dicke Fische wünsche ich.

Jürgen


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Mai 2020)

Zur Lexa kann ich dir sagen, dass man selbst 5er Mepps Spinner noch auf akzeptable Weiten vom Boot aus werfen kann. Geht so bei 30-40 Gramm gut los und ich fisch sie hoch bis 80, danach habe ich eine andere Rute. Die Wurfweiten können aber mit Wind schon enorm sein. Hast du schon eine Schnur im Auge? Unter 0,2 würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Zur Lexa kann ich dir sagen, dass man selbst 5er Mepps Spinner noch auf akzeptable Weiten vom Boot aus werfen kann. Geht so bei 30-40 Gramm gut los und ich fisch sie hoch bis 80, danach habe ich eine andere Rute. Die Wurfweiten können aber mit Wind schon enorm sein. Hast du schon eine Schnur im Auge? Unter 0,2 würde ich nicht gehen.


Genau auf die Erfahrung hab ich gewartet! Perfekt! Danke dir  
Macht echt Spaß mit euch Kombos auszuknobeln!
Wollte diesmal die j-braid ausprobieren, jetzt wo es wieder eine daiwa-kombo wird. Hab eine 0,2 im Auge - zu dünn für die Ködergewichte/dicken Fische?


----------



## necropolis (20. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Das mit der Rolle werde ich beherzigen. Die daiwa bg magsealed 3000 hört sich echt gut an. Robuste 315g. Passt!
> 
> Ich habe ja schon eine Lexa-Rute (15-55g; 2,7m). Wirft sehr freudig und ist etwas weicher.
> ich denke dass die 2,4m mit 50-100g optimal für die 60g ist und bestimmt auch ab/noch 30-40g vernünftig wirft.
> Was denkt ihr?


Beachte mal beim Kauf die Größenunterschiede der jeweiligen Rollen / Hersteller.
Die Shimano Rollen sind wesentlich kleiner als die von Daiwa.
Mit der BG machst Du sicherlich nichts verkehrt.
Da sie dazu noch salzwasserfest ist, so kannst Du sie z.Bsp auch zum Meerforellen Angeln  nehmen.
Die Stradic fische ich übrigens auch sehr gern.
Allerdings ist in den Shimano Rollen, die zum Teil als Vollmetall Rollen verwamrktet werden, einiges an Plastik drin..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass ist ja eigentlich kein schweres Spinnfischen, was du da vor hast, aber immerhin mittelschwer.
> Und dann einen Shimano Plastikbomber, mit einer recht hohen Übersetzung dafür aus zu wählen, würde mir nicht einfallen?
> Allerdings, wenn genug Geld vorhanden ist, sich dann jede Saison eine neue Rolle zu leisten, weil die Teile überfordert und platt gefischt sind, geht natürlich auch.
> Wenn du doch eine Weile Spass mit einer solchen Rolle haben magst, dann besser jegliches Jiggen unterlassen und schön vorsichtig beim Hängerlösen!
> ...




Wie viele von den Rollen hast du wie lange gefischt?
Meine 4000er Rarenium wie meine Stradic 4000 Ci4 verrichten seit Jahren ihre Arbeit...
Was bitteschön soll die Rolle bei 70g Köder maximal fertig machen?
Und in einem Jahr platt fischen? So wenig wie die meisten hier angeln gehen, hält selbst eine völlig falsch gewählte Rolle jahrelang...
Meine Stradic fische ich mittlerweile seid 2 Jahren regelmäßig an der Bullseye Beast Dentist mit 150g Köder, wurde mir auch gesagt das macht die nicht lange mit, bei 100 Euro Neupreis sind volle zwei Jahre für mich völlig ausreichend sogar mit Norgeeinsätzen...


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Wollte diesmal die j-braid ausprobieren, jetzt wo es wieder eine daiwa-kombo wird. Hab eine 0,2 im Auge - zu dünn für die Ködergewichte/dicken Fische?



Das passt mMn. Es sind ja keine echten "BigBaits".
Snaps, Wirbel und Stahlvorfach auch in ordentlichen Tragkräften auswählen. Snaps und Wirbel 20-30 kilo Tragkraft und den Stahl mit mehr als 10 kg, z.B. das Drennan Pike Wire mit 12,7 Kilo.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Das passt mMn. Es sind ja keine echten "BigBaits".
> Snaps, Wirbel und Stahlvorfach auch in ordentlichen Tragkräften auswählen. Snaps und Wirbel 20-30 kilo Tragkraft und den Stahl mit mehr als 10 kg, z.B. das Drennan Pike Wire mit 12,7 Kilo.




Bei maximal 70g Köder, warum dafür eine 0,20er Geflochtene?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Meine 4000er Rarenium wie meine Stradic 4000 Ci4 verrichten seit Jahren ihre Arbeit...
> Was bitteschön soll die Rolle bei 70g Köder maximal fertig machen?



Soll bitte jeder machen wie er denkt und ja, eigene Erfahrungen habe ich auch, denn eine Rarenium war auch mal in meinem Besitz, ebenso wie eine 3000er Daiwa Caldia.
Nur hab ich das Teil (Rarenium) nicht derbe belastet, also nicht mal 100gr. Köder damit gefischt und trotzdem, am Ende der ersten Saison hörte mal deutliches Geschrabbel aus der Rolle und der Lauf war unrund.
Wenn ich jetzt höre, du fischst damit bis 150gr. mit einer 4000er Plastik Rolle, da frage ich mich nur warum?
Hast du nicht früher immer verbreitet, dass dafür nur Multis bei dir zum Einsatz kommen, für die schwere Spinnfischerei?
Ich bin nach meinen Erfahrungen jedenfalls schlauer geworden und setze heute auf stabileres Material!
(Z.B. Quantum Cabo und Penn Spinfisher)

Jürgen


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Mai 2020)

@50er-Jäger mMn treten bei grossen Hechten gute Zugkräfte auf. Deshalb fische ich persönlich mit etwas Reserve.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> @50er-Jäger mMn treten bei grossen Hechten gute Zugkräfte auf. Deshalb fische ich persönlich mit etwas Reserve.



Das die Rute wenn sie 100g WG hat es nicht mal schafft eine 13er JBraid x8 zu sprengen ohne zu brechen ist dir aber klar?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Soll bitte jeder machen wie er denkt und ja, eigene Erfahrungen habe ich auch, denn eine Rarenium war auch mal in meinem Besitz, ebenso wie eine 3000er Daiwa Caldia.
> Nur hab ich das Teil (Rarenium) nicht derbe belastet, also nicht mal 100gr. Köder damit gefischt und trotzdem, am Ende der ersten Saison hörte mal deutliches Geschrabbel aus der Rolle und der Lauf war unrund.
> Wenn ich jetzt höre, du fischst damit bis 150gr. mit einer 4000er Plastik Rolle, da frage ich mich nur warum?
> Hast du nicht früher immer verbreitet, dass dafür nur Multis bei dir zum Einsatz kommen, für die schwere Spinnfischerei?
> ...




Richtig Multi wo es Sinn macht, wenn tiefer gefischt werden muss macht es aufgrund des Schnurabzugs bei einer Multi keinen Sinn diese zu nutzen...
Es ist nun mal Quatsch das diese Rollen direkt "zerbröseln"...
Genauso wie es Quatsch ist an eine Rute mit der man 70g maximal werfen will eine 360er Slammer zu hängen, man nimmt ja auch in Norge ne Elektromulti und keine Seilwinde um es mal zu verdeutlichen...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Für das Vorhaben hier würde ich aus meiner Erfahrung ne Zanderkant 1 Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle nehmen. Ich fische ne 14er Code Red, die 16er würde wohl auch noch gehen da recht dünn, alles andere ist drüber weg...


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das die Rute wenn sie 100g WG hat es nicht mal schafft eine 13er JBraid x8 zu sprengen ohne zu brechen ist dir aber klar?



Von den schlechten Abriebeigenschaften die geflochtene Schnüre haben, hast du aber schon mal gehört?
Beispiel: Wenn ich an meinem Gewässer mit einer ca. 7Kg Tragkraft Geflochtenen fische und einen Krauthänger bekomme, dann ist Abriss vorprogrammiert, selbst wenn ich versuche vom Boot aus diesen händisch zu lösen.
Soll heißen, jedes mal ein teurer Wobbler weg!
Eine 10Kg Schnur hält, oft genug erprobt!
So hab nun keine Lust mehr, gegen deine Besserwisserei an zu schreiben, bin raus.

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Von den schlechten Abriebeigenschaften die geflochtene Schnüre haben, hast du aber schon mal gehört?
> Beispiel: Wenn ich an meinem Gewässer mit einer ca. 7Kg Tragkraft Geflochtenen fische und einen Krauthänger bekomme, dann ist Abriss vorprogrammiert, selbst wenn ich versuche vom Boot aus diesen händisch zu lösen.
> Soll heißen, jedes mal ein teurer Wobbler weg!
> Eine 10Kg Schnur hält, oft genug erprobt!
> ...



Gegen die Abriebeigenschaften gibt es ein entsprechendes Vorfach, aber doch nicht extra um zwei drei Stärken dickere Schnur, um ständig schwerer fischen zu müssen...
Besserwisserei? Oh es scheint als darf es nur deine Meinung geben? Verschiedene Meinungen sind nicht erlaubt, dein Wort ist Gesetz?


Wusste ich nicht, dann bin ich raus und es kann weiter mit Seilen an mittelschweren Ruten gefischt werden mit Rollen welche selbst zum Meeresangeln taugen...


----------



## necropolis (20. Mai 2020)

Einigen von Euch ist aber schon klar, daß es hier um die Hetchangelei geht und nicht um Baracuda oder Bonito Fischerei vor der Atlantikküste?
Wenn ich mir so manche Beiträge durchlese, echt ey...
Aber nichts für ungut.

Im Übrigen fische ich meine Baitjigger XH/270 und Stradic 4000 seit Jahren und hatte ohne Probleme mehrere Meter+ Hechte rausgeholt.
2013 sogar mit einer leichten Barschrute und einer Shimano Nexus - ungewollt - 1,18  Hecht.
Dem Thema Tackle wird generell zu viel Aufmerksamkeit gegeben, wie ich finde.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Einigen von Euch ist aber schon klar, daß es hier um die Hetchangelei geht und nicht um Baracuda



Genau, der Baracuda ist ein Hecht!
Ich für meinen Fall, gehe zumindest theoretisch vom größt möglichen zu fangenden Exemplar aus, sind an meinem Gewässer 25Kg und 1,40cm.
Von dem bei mir immer möglichen Wallerbeifang, mal gar nicht zu reden!
Übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich einen großen Bootskescher dabei habe, klar ist der fast immer überdimensioniert, für die hunderte Zwerge welche da durch müssen.
Gruß an alle, die meinen ihr 60cm Kescher würde reichen und dann blöd gucken, wenn mal ein Großer zu verhaften wäre.
Mir ist dies schon mal passiert, aber da war ich 9 Jahre alt, manche lernen halt!

Jürgen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Mai 2020)

Hoi,

wie schon erwähnt haben Daiwarollen eine andere Größe als Shimanorollen außer die LT` Daiwas!!
3000 Daiwa = 4000 Shimano
3000 LT Daiwa  = 3000 Shimano Größe

Zu deinen angefragten Stecken kann ich nix dazu schreiben weil ich keine von habe. Ich persönlich würde jetzt zum Hecht angeln kein Stecken nehmen mit einer reinen Spitzenaktion! Puffert mir zuwenig und macht auch mir nicht wirklich Spass beim drillen. Semiparabolische oder progresive Aktion wären hier meine Wahl. Mir ist leider meine Shimano Antares (progresiv) nach fünf Jahren am Zapfen gebrochen! Ich heule jetzt noch weil ultra gerne auf Hecht mit gefischt habe.
Warum aber eine Zanderkant 1 empfohlen wird die es nicht mehr neu zu kaufen gibt erschließt sich mir nicht!
Rollengröße wurde ja schon beschrieben lediglich eine mit nicht zu großer Übersetzung wäre hier mein Rat. Weil im Winter eine langsamer Köderführung angesagt ist und es leichter ist schneller zu kurbeln als mit ner großen Übersetzung langsamer! Wichtig finde ich auch auf die Qualität der Kleinteile zu achten (Wirbel, Snap, Stahlvorfacht ect.)

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Mai 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> wie schon erwähnt haben Daiwarollen eine andere Größe als Shimanorollen außer die LT` Daiwas!!
> 3000 Daiwa = 4000 Shimano
> ...



Erst mal zum markierten Teil, dies ist falsch...
Probiere mal mit einer langsamen Rolle immer schnell zu kurbeln, das macht ganz schnell kein Spaß mehr...
Ist zwar ne Multi aber es geht ums Kurbeln also egal, ne Revo Toro 61HS kann man super beim Driften fischen, probiere dies mal mit einer Revo Toro Winch 61, ich wünsche viel Spaß, wenn dein einfach schneller kurbeln dann über längere Zeit angesagt ist...
Umgekehrt dreht man einfach langsamer und fertig...

Und da du mich ja mit der Zanderkant 1 ansprichst:






						Quantum 2,65m Zanderkant 90g Spinnrute - Pro-Fishing, 69,67 €
					

Der Zanderspezialist Sebastian Hänel steht auf schnelle Spinnruten zum Gummifischangeln Er träumte von einer pfeilschnellen Rute, die mit ihrer Schnellkraf




					pro-fishing.de
				




Und genau das sind diese Punkte, keine Ahnung, keine Erfahrung, nicht informiert aber kräftig ein vom Stapel lassen und andere mit dem Nichtwissen dazu führen sich irgendeinen Quatsch zu kaufen-da freut man sich immer drüber als Themenstarter!


----------



## necropolis (20. Mai 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau, der Baracuda ist ein Hecht!


Auch falsch.
Reines Anglerlatein.
Bis auf die torpedoartige Form haben die beiden Arten nichts miteinander zu tun, auch was das Jagdverhalten angeht.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Auch falsch.
> Reines Anglerlatein.
> Bis auf die torpedoartige Form haben die beiden Arten nichts miteinander zu tun, auch was das Jagdverhalten angeht.



OK, hast Recht.
Der Barrakuda gehört wohl zu den Pfeilhechten, hat aber sonst nix mit unserem Esox Lucius zu tun!
Aber ist ja hier im Zusammenhang eigentlich egal, du wolltest ja wohl nur anmerken ,dass die Gerätschaften hier zu stark sind und es sicher auch leichter, schwächer, möglich ist Hechte zu fangen..
Und auch dies ist Richtig.
Im Extrem sind dies dann Leute, die vor lauter Drill Geilheit, mit UL Ruten, hauchfeinen Schnüren und winzigen Ködern auf Hechte los gehen und es für besonders erstrebenswert halten, große Fische auch mit sehr leichtem Gerät zu fangen.
Der Ruhm sei ihnen gegönnt, da kann man dann herrlich mit seiner Verwegenheit im Netz prahlen!
Ab in die Hall of Fame, auf Face Book.

Jürgen


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

Männer, alles gut. Jeder hat und darf seine Meinung haben und ich danke euch dafür. 
Ich werde die schwarze daiwa bg magsealed 3000 ubd 4000er stradic's fb/fl ausprobieren. Was mehr Balance an der 2,4 Lexa bietet kommt am Ende ran. 
Bei der Schnur einigen wir uns auf eine 18er geflochten und wir sind uns alle einig!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Männer, alles gut. Jeder hat und darf seine Meinung haben und ich danke euch dafür.
> Ich werde die schwarze daiwa bg magsealed 3000 ubd 4000er stradic's fb/fl ausprobieren. Was mehr Balance an der 2,4 Lexa bietet kommt am Ende ran.
> Bei der Schnur einigen wir uns auf eine 18er geflochten und wir sind uns alle einig!



Wie greifst du deine Rute beim Angeln? Hast du den Rollenfuß hinter der Hand, vor der Hand oder zwei Finger davor, Rest dahinter?
Bei der Daiwa sei noch gesagt, das diese Lager nicht selbst zu warten sind, die Rolle muss dafür eingeschickt werden.
Man kann es selbst machen, sollte dann aber schon Ahnung davon haben.


----------



## alexpp (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ...Bei der Daiwa sei noch gesagt, das diese Lager nicht selbst zu warten sind, die Rolle muss dafür eingeschickt werden.
> Man kann es selbst machen, sollte dann aber schon Ahnung davon haben.



Nur die Exist hat an mehreren Stellen das magnetische Öl. Sogar die Certate LT nur beim SLR und unter der Spule, die günstigeren nur unter der Spule.
Ich würde die BG ohne MagSealed kaufen.

Bezüglich der Zanderkant 1, die hat einen recht langen Griff, was eigentlich positiv ist, könnte aber vom Boot stören. Von der Härte her würde sie sicher auch passen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Erst mal zum markierten Teil, dies ist falsch...
> Probiere mal mit einer langsamen Rolle immer schnell zu kurbeln, das macht ganz schnell kein Spaß mehr...
> Ist zwar ne Multi aber es geht ums Kurbeln also egal, ne Revo Toro 61HS kann man super beim Driften fischen, probiere dies mal mit einer Revo Toro Winch 61, ich wünsche viel Spaß, wenn dein einfach schneller kurbeln dann über längere Zeit angesagt ist...
> Umgekehrt dreht man einfach langsamer und fertig...
> ...




Jaaaa du bist mein Held und einfach nur dummer Quatsch 

Grussen Michael


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Nur die Exist hat an mehreren Stellen das magnetische Öl. Sogar die Certate LT nur beim SLR und unter der Spule, die günstigeren nur unter der Spule.
> Ich würde die BG ohne MagSealed kaufen.
> 
> Bezüglich der Zanderkant 1, die hat einen recht langen Griff, was eigentlich positiv ist, könnte aber vom Boot stören. Von der Härte her würde sie sicher auch passen.



Der längere Griff macht sich super, fische sie selbst vom Boot oder Ufer, da stört nix, macht sich nur super beim werfen...
Straff ist das Teil das muss man sagen, da ist bei 70g auch nicht Schluss, da sind noch Reserven, aber sie kann eben auch leichte Sachen sehr gut ab 15g...


----------



## necropolis (20. Mai 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Zanderkant 1, die hat einen recht langen Griff, was eigentlich positiv ist, könnte aber vom Boot stören. Von der Härte her würde sie sicher auch passen.


Die Zanderkant hatte ich nur 1x mal in der Hand gehabt.
Knüppelharter Stock.
Für Anfänger eher ungeeignet.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Jaaaa du bist mein Held und einfach nur dummer Quatsch
> 
> Grussen Michael




Ich will und muss von niemanden der Held sein, aber wenn man Quatsch schreibt muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser widerlegt wird...
Schönen Tach noch...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Die Zanderkant hatte ich nur 1x mal in der Hand gehabt.
> Knüppelharter Stock.
> Für Anfänger eher ungeeignet.


 Wie kommst du drauf das ein härterer Stock ungeeignet ist für Anfänger? Da verpennt man keinen Zupfer, den merkst du direkt im Handgelenk...


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wie greifst du deine Rute beim Angeln? Hast du den Rollenfuß hinter der Hand, vor der Hand oder zwei Finger davor, Rest dahinter?
> Bei der Daiwa sei noch gesagt, das diese Lager nicht selbst zu warten sind, die Rolle muss dafür eingeschickt werden.
> Man kann es selbst machen, sollte dann aber schon Ahnung davon haben.


Praktisch ein oder zwei Finger über dem Rollenfuß


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Mai 2020)

[


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich will und muss von niemanden der Held sein, aber wenn man Quatsch schreibt muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser widerlegt wird...
> Schönen Tach noch...



*OK, der Jäger hat recht den Prügel gibt es tatsächlich noch zu kaufen? Sorry!*

Man Kurbelt leichter schneller als langsamer aber wenn du das beherrscht auch gut.

Grussen Michael


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Praktisch ein oder zwei Finger über dem Rollenfuß



Ok, wie also die meisten, somit ist es egal was deine Rolle wiegt, wenn du sie genau da fest hälst wo du mit Gewicht etwas verändern möchtest, sprich ob deine Rolle 100 oder 1000g wiegt ist völlig egal.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> Junge was stimmt mit die aktuell nicht?
> ...




Ich stelle dir jetzt nochmal den gleichen Link ein wie schon einmal geschehen...






						Quantum 2,65m Zanderkant 90g Spinnrute - Pro-Fishing, 69,67 €
					

Der Zanderspezialist Sebastian Hänel steht auf schnelle Spinnruten zum Gummifischangeln Er träumte von einer pfeilschnellen Rute, die mit ihrer Schnellkraf




					pro-fishing.de
				




Vorgehen für erfolgreiches Sehen:

Link anklicken, es öffnet sich ein Fenster in einem Onlineshop, wo genau deine nicht mehr als neu käuflich zu erwerbende Rute zu kaufen ist!
Bekommst du das hin? Wenn nicht kann ich dir nicht mehr weiter helfen, dann solltest du dir das Internet von anderen erklären lassen welche damit umkönnen, denn du kannst nur haltlose Behauptungen aufstellen, so scheint es mir.


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ok, wie also die meisten, somit ist es egal was deine Rolle wiegt, wenn du sie genau da fest hälst wo du mit Gewicht etwas verändern möchtest, sprich ob deine Rolle 100 oder 1000g wiegt ist völlig egal.


Gut, 1000 g ist nun übertrieben, weil die Rute doch recht leicht und weicher ist, was ich gerne beibehalten will. Letztlich wäre mMn bei 315g Schluss, dennoch probiere ich die 3 Rollen und guck was passt.


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

Und wo wir grad dabei sind. Bespule grad meine 2500 Legalis mit einer 20er Mono. 
Hab eigentlich (wie immer denselben) einen recht guten Aufbau dafür aber dennoch ist die Spule oben stärker befüllt. 
Liegt das an dem Widerstand (der hier variabel ist) , damit die Schnur straff aufgerollt werden kann? 
Ist mein gewählter Widerstand zu groß/klein?


----------



## necropolis (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das ein härterer Stock ungeeignet ist für Anfänger? Da verpennt man keinen Zupfer, den merkst du direkt im Handgelenk...


Das schon.
Wenn man aber in Sachen Drill ungeübt ist, verzeiht solche Rute(und Fisch) keine Fehler.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Das schon.
> Wenn man aber in Sachen Drill ungeübt ist, verzeiht solche Rute(und Fisch) keine Fehler.




Verstehe nicht was du meinst?
Hier soll auf Hecht geangelt werden, da muss der Anhieb kräftig gesetzt werden und Druck gehalten werden, damit sich der Gegner nicht los schütteln kann...
Alleine aufgrund der Länge der Rute und der somit entstehende Hebel wird durch den Arm die Rute federn lassen, da bei den oben angesprochenen Setup als erstes der Arm schwach wird als das was reißen würde, wenn man meint man muss die Bremse voll zuknallen...


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Und wo wir grad dabei sind. Bespule grad meine 2500 Legalis mit einer 20er Mono.
> Hab eigentlich (wie immer denselben) einen recht guten Aufbau dafür aber dennoch ist die Spule oben stärker befüllt.
> Liegt das an dem Widerstand (der hier variabel ist) , damit die Schnur straff aufgerollt werden kann?
> Ist mein gewählter Widerstand zu groß/klein?


Eine Idee?


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2020)

Einige Daiwaspulen haben eine umgedreht konische Form, ich meine z.B. bei meiner Exceler EA ist das der Fall...
Sie bewerben das als ABS Spool.
Die Legalis hat's auch, zumindest die mit der blauen Spule, denke nicht, dass andere Modelle andere Spulen haben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2020)

Waren beim Kauf deiner Spule Unterlegscheiben mit dabei. Dann lege eine unter die Spule, Wickel die Schnur noch mal ab und dann wieder neu auf. Danach sollte das Problem weg sein.


----------



## Nuesse (20. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Die Zanderkant hatte ich nur 1x mal in der Hand gehabt.
> Knüppelharter Stock.
> Für Anfänger eher ungeeignet.



Ich hab mal eine geschenkt bekommen ,hab sie als Rankhilfe für die Tomaten
benutzt .


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Mai 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine geschenkt bekommen ,hab sie als Rankhilfe für die Tomaten
> benutzt .


RIchtig so, die geschenkte Fender Stratocaster hab ich auch draußen als Vogelnest installiert


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Richtig Multi wo es Sinn macht, wenn tiefer gefischt werden muss macht es aufgrund des Schnurabzugs bei einer Multi keinen Sinn diese zu nutzen...
> Es ist nun mal Quatsch das diese Rollen direkt "zerbröseln"...
> Genauso wie es Quatsch ist an eine Rute mit der man 70g maximal werfen will eine 360er Slammer zu hängen, man nimmt ja auch in Norge ne Elektromulti und keine Seilwinde um es mal zu verdeutlichen...



Soviel verquertes auf einmal, auch selten ...


----------



## Steppken (20. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Waren beim Kauf deiner Spule Unterlegscheiben mit dabei. Dann lege eine unter die Spule, Wickel die Schnur noch mal ab und dann wieder neu auf. Danach sollte das Problem weg sein.


Logisch! Du bist genial! So einfach die Lösung. Nun passt das Wickelbild und ich hab was für's Leben gelernt.


----------



## Steppken (24. Mai 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung zum tackle:
passt alles wunderbar zusammen. Zwar nichts für spezielle Spinntechniken, jedoch kommt man generell mit allem zurecht.

Nochmals danke für die Empfehlung!

Für alle die es vielseitig mögen und vielseitig angeln wollen (für moderate Preise) sehr zu empfehlen!

Grüße


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Mai 2020)

Was ist es denn nun geworden? Eine Lexa 100Gramm und eine BG3000? Was hast du für eine Schnur?

Gruss


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Mai 2020)

Sorry habe es vor lauter Fachsimpelei und Streiterei nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Steppken (27. Mai 2020)

Kein Ding  
Lexa Spin in 2,4m und 50 bis 100g WG (etwas taub macht aber wie oben beschrieben seinen Dienst). Dazu die Daiwa BG 3000 und eine 18er Fireline.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Mai 2020)

Schöne Kombo. Viel Spass damit. Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie sich macht. Interesiert mich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Lexa Spin in 2,4m und 50 bis 100g WG (etwas taub macht aber wie oben beschrieben seinen Dienst). Dazu die Daiwa BG 3000 und eine 18er Fireline.


Du hast die neue Lexa CD-11113 mit dem SplitGrip?

Die diversen Serien 14 15 19 sind vom Blank und Verhalten her nicht gleich geblieben.
Z.B. ist 19-neu 2.7m 80g deutlich indirekter und tauber geworden zu zuvor.
Gerade bei den stärkeren WG-Klassen kann man das nicht gebrauchen und nicht durch einordnen für kleinere Köder ausgleichen, was man mit einer überzeichneten 50g als -35g Rute noch gut machen kann.

Trotzdem sind auch die neuen im Verhältnis zum sonstigen Markt immer noch sehr gut; bzw. im P/L bei Angeboten um 80€ besser als was sonst so.
Und manche mögen gerade diese Griffe gestaltet mit nettem Kork. Auch sollte es recht leicht gehen und für viele passen, was die verbaute RH-Position betrifft, von hinten einen Vollkork (ideal parallel aufgebohrt) aufzuschieben, die Lexa CD-11113 schreit förmlich danach.


----------

